
Analyzing 50k fonts using deep neural networks - ______
http://erikbern.com/2016/01/21/analyzing-50k-fonts-using-deep-neural-networks/
======
walrus
Site's down for me. Archive link:
[https://archive.is/20160121051229/http://erikbern.com/2016/0...](https://archive.is/20160121051229/http://erikbern.com/2016/01/21/analyzing-50k-fonts-
using-deep-neural-networks/)

~~~
erikbern
(author here) not sure what happened, but the site is up again.

------
joshu
This is fun, but I wish he spent more time on the representations.

~~~
nitrogen
Yeah, some more exploration of clusters would have been interesting. Like
"this blob here is all the serif fonts, these are the sans-serif, etc."

